# Skype community ?



## Noxx (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello just a small poll to see if anyone would be interested to build a small goldrefiningforum community on Skype.

That's it !


----------



## Irons (Jan 10, 2008)

so SKYPE is not available for my operating system.

There are other programs which allow secure communications that work across multiple operating systems.

I don't mean to seem like a grouch.


----------



## hungry (Jan 10, 2008)

I would enjoy being able to use my Skype program, as I know no one that has it downloaded.
ED


----------



## Noxx (Jan 10, 2008)

Ventrilo works great too. And we already have a server...


----------



## Jo418 (Jan 11, 2008)

WOW. For the ones that don't know who I am, my name is Jonathan and im a close friend of Jean-Nicolas since more or less 16 years, yeah we have been to kindergarden together. I have seen his project grow day after day...

When he started this forum, I proposed him to make a section for the refining forum in my ventrilo, but no one came so I closed this section. The Ventrilo that i am using right now is a public of 200 slot, so there would be plenty of room for all of us. 

I'm also thinking about openning my own ventrilo server, but im looking for someone to pay with me, and when Noxx told me about the suggestion he had made, I thought that I could open it with him. The thing is that and i totally agree with it, Noxx won't pay for a ventrilo where no one would come, so please, give you're opinion about it! Evryone would be welcomed (friends included).

Personnaly, evrytime I open my computer, I get on ventrilo, it does not slow down your computer and allow you to know when people are connected and directly ask your question.

As I said, it's a project, not an obligation, I will totaly understand if you're not interested in that. Just give your opinion.

Jo

*My english is not as good as Noxx, so sry for the spelling mistakes


----------

